# "out of focus" and "blur" fixer plug-in



## Dew (Mar 5, 2004)

i found this "out of focus" and "blur" fixer plug-in for Photoshop .. i tested it (not that i have any out of focus pictures   ) ... it works pretty good .. u can download a trial version for free and use it 5 times .. after that, its $45 which is not bad considering u would have lost the photo .. i dropped it in my PS plug-ins folder, and found it in my "filters" menu

http://www.focusmagic.com/


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 5, 2004)

thats pretty nifty dew, thanks for sharing that


----------

